# Please help me find the type n name of my new fish



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all ,

I am new with my cichlid tank and I have a 75 Gallon tank I bought a couple last night and I do not know the name of this fish. please help ...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like a Kenyi hybrid in poor condition.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

it looks a little emaciated, try feeding it a good quality food with Garlic like NLS, Or feed actual chopped garlic (it has anti parasitical property)

I agree with Noki, what he lacks in social graces he makes up for with knowledge


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Kenyi Hybrid heads are round like any other cichlids this has sharp cuts and angry look


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Whether or not it is a hybrid kenyi, it is at best not an ideal specimen. It is also either sick, or extremely underfed, it is way too emaciated.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

whocares1980 said:


> Kenyi Hybrid heads are round like any other cichlids this has sharp cuts and angry look


The reason this fish's head looks like that is because it is WAY underweight... If it had some meat on it's bones, you wouldn't be able to see the angles of it's skull protruding through the skin. Hopefully putting weight on will help round out it's head, but that could also be a birth defect or deformity. I would suspect that it's just emaciated. If you can care for it well and get it nursed back to a healthy weight it may survive, but I would advise that if it were mine, it wouldn't come anywhere close to my main tank until it had spent a good 3 months in a hospital/quarantine tank getting treated for parasites/diseases/malnourishment. This fish is weak, and if kept in a tank with other healthy cichlids it will most likely be targeted and killed in short order. Hopefully before it passes anything on to the fish that are attacking it.

It does look like a kenyi hybrid to me as well, but perhaps after it's brought into better condition it will look like something else.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Like I said up there, feed them garlic or NLS. some Of my fish were like that and they sooned filled out nicely.

They must be hybrids Kenyi have very uniform bars, and those fish have very irregular barring.
heres some of mine

male









one of many females


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

But she is very happy and eating well and happy but it has angry n sharp cuts. I feed them a variety of good hikari foods excel, gold, staple, sticks, sprinula flakes


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

whocares1980 said:


> But she is very happy and eating well and happy but it has angry n sharp cuts. I feed them a variety of good hikari foods excel, gold, staple, sticks, sprinula flakes


I think you have lots of good advice given here. I am not sure what your "But" means. Thin, peaceful mbuna can have parasites, genetic defects common in hybrids, or an illness. The garlic is an old remedy for treating intestinal parasites that your fish may have. If a parasite is "sharing" that good food with your fish, the nutrition the fish gets would be compromised. I am not sure how to call a fish happy. Mbuna like this fish are naturally aggressive, so when they are checking things out, asserting dominance over real or imagined competition then I guess you could call it happy, although I might use a term like acclimated, healthy, or normal. I don't think your fish as evidenced from the photos quite fits any of those terms yet.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The other issue here, is that if the fish indeed has parasites, which it appears to, it could pass those on to other fish. I would begin treatment as soon as possible.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

But in the tank its so active and happy all the time swimming and not fighting much at times Jaw locking


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

whocares1980 said:


> But in the tank its so active and happy all the time swimming and not fighting much at times Jaw locking


 An African cichlid has to put up a good front with other African cichlids. As soon as it is unable to hide a weakness from its tank mates, it will become the brunt of all aggression.

You can assume that the other fish have become infected with the parasites this fish has. Garlic, at the dosage for serious deworming, is harsher than deworming chemicals like Praziquantal and Fenbendazol. http://www.everythingbiorb.com/biorbsto ... cines.html


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

whocares1980 said:


> But in the tank its so active and happy all the time swimming and not fighting much at times Jaw locking


Whether you treat the fish for a potential parasite infestation or not is completely up to you. You've got a lot of experienced cichlid keepers telling you that from the appearance of this fish, it more than likely has some type of parasite or other illness that is causing it to be seriously underweight and malnourished. If you think that you can judge it's health based on it's behavior, and that behavior leads you to believe that treatment isn't required, then by all means don't treat it. I personally wouldn't risk the health of my entire stock for one fish, so if it were me that fish would be in a hospital tank getting treatment for a long while before exposing the rest of my fish to it (again). Hopefully your other fish won't start to show any ill effects from spending time with this one.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

OK ... thank you all for helping my fish get better can I feed all my fish fresh crushed garlic? I am new with cichlid and do not have a hospital tank 

How much garlic I should feed them as I have 42 fishes moslty 1.5 inch to 2.5 inches and 15% are 3 to 4 inches .

Thanks again


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

I came home and opened a fresh garlic took out 2 cloves chopped them small to pellet size and gave them few ate n mostly fishes just chewed and throw


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

whocares1980 said:


> I came home and opened a fresh garlic took out 2 cloves chopped them small to pellet size and gave them few ate n mostly fishes just chewed and throw


Try Pressing The Fresh Garlic Into A Paste, Then Mixing It With Their Normal Food Instead Of Putting The Garlic In By Itself. They'll Be More Likely To Eat Some That Way. I Don't Know How Much To Give Them, But I Would Start By Just Doing It once Or Twice A week.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

ok cool thanks


----------

